
Ask HN: I sumbitted a blog post, but it wasn't publicly visible. Why? - labrador3
Hi, I just did my first submission and was disappointed that it was not publicly visible.<p>When are submissions visible and when not? It seems that I was the only one who saw the submission, because there were no following visits to the website.
======
gus_massa
I don't see it neither. Try submitting it again.

If that fails, send an email to the mods hn@ycombinator.com , they usually
answer very fast.

~~~
labrador3
They answered, that it got hit by the spam filter, but don't want to take
action, because the submission wasn't intellectual enough :D

Nice feedback for my first post.

------
smoyer
What's the link to the HN submission (I don't see the post in your
submissions)?

